# For Slotcar James and Blue Devil Donnie...



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Just a little classic hardbody polystock for back in the C.R.L. days...this was during the 70's American muscle Car Series. The particular race was held on the White Rock Viper during 2002/03 

Just to get you in the mood for the winter racing season and the ASHRRA event coming to your neck of the woods.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH6O--WEfoM

BDD I'm in the garage now putting the final touches on my hardbody polystock..."How you doin".....

Yo!


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Slotcarjames here. That is really a nice video. Cars look good and fast. By the way, the video of Monaco Grand Prix in Eden was really good too.

SCJ
Manager of Monaco Grand Prix

Do it with Yo-bear productions............................................


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Your Welcome....

Yo!


----------

